# IWC Mark XVII: Disappointed with alligator strap



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

I just purchased and received a brand new Mark XVII on the alligator strap. I love the watch, but I'm kind of disappointed with the quality of the strap. I wanted to know if any other Mark XVII owners felt that the alligator strap was a bit subpar for a luxury watch. To me it sort of resembles cheap leather straps that look too plastic-like. I even went as far as to call the dealer about this, and a rep asked me to send photos, which I did. She reviewed the photos and said the strap was exactly as it should be. She also instructed me to bend the strap backward, saying that genuine alligator will not crack or crease like leather. The strap passed the test (as far as I could tell), but I still feel blah about the overall quality. Below are the photos I sent her. Tell me what you guys think, especially those out there with this same exact watch and strap. Thanks!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with you. But I simply don't like alligator/croc straps, especially on pilot watches. Too dressy for me. On my last IWC pilot I swapped the OEM alligator for various aftermarket straps, plus an IWC leather pilot-style strap from an older UTC watch, which I got new from IWC, as they apparently still stock new straps for discontinued watches. Wouldn't hurt to consider that, though they are not cheap. And there are plenty of aftermarket straps out there that will look superb on your Mark XVII (Bas & Lokes is but one example). I know it's disappointing to pay so much for a watch and not like the strap. But look at it this way: you can spend a few more bucks for some straps you do like and leave the new gator in the box in case you sell the watch down the road, and it will be a good selling point. I do that with every watch I get, primarily because the factory straps are always too long for my small wrist, but also because I often don't care for the OEM straps. Great watch by the way.


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

dhtjr said:


> I agree with you. But I simply don't like alligator/croc straps, especially on pilot watches. Too dressy for me. On my last IWC pilot I swapped the OEM alligator for various aftermarket straps, plus an IWC leather pilot-style strap from an older UTC watch, which I got new from IWC, as they apparently still stock new straps for discontinued watches. Wouldn't hurt to consider that, though they are not cheap. And there are plenty of aftermarket straps out there that will look superb on your Mark XVII (Bas & Lokes is but one example). I know it's disappointing to pay so much for a watch and not like the strap. But look at it this way: you can spend a few more bucks for some straps you do like and leave the new gator in the box in case you sell the watch down the road, and it will be a good selling point. I do that with every watch I get, primarily because the factory straps are always too long for my small wrist, but also because I often don't care for the OEM straps. Great watch by the way.


Haha, I do that too. I just bought a black Cordura strap off eBay so that I can wear it during the summer. I definitely like swapping straps, but I was just disappointed with this OEM one. I've seen so many nice alligator straps, even from IWC. I just don't get why this particular alligator strap is so cheap looking.


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

also just bought one and think the strap is straight from walmart. I bought too many watches to recently and they all needs straps UGH that's huge money because I LOVE croc


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

ghoststar said:


> I just purchased and received a brand new Mark XVII on the alligator strap. I love the watch, but I'm kind of disappointed with the quality of the strap. I wanted to know if any other Mark XVII owners felt that the alligator strap was a bit subpar for a luxury watch. To me it sort of resembles cheap leather straps that look too plastic-like. I even went as far as to call the dealer about this, and a rep asked me to send photos, which I did. She reviewed the photos and said the strap was exactly as it should be. She also instructed me to bend the strap backward, saying that genuine alligator will not crack or crease like leather. The strap passed the test (as far as I could tell), but I still feel blah about the overall quality. Below are the photos I sent her. Tell me what you guys think, especially those out there with this same exact watch and strap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1162085
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree. In fact, I couldn't disagree more. I loved mine, and I thought it was very well made, with very nice graining, and an iconic shape. I thought the padding was just right in shape and thickness. Overall, I think these new straps really make the new Pilot Marks and Chronos.

Btw, FWIW, I've owned hundreds and hundreds of straps, from most manufacturers and both aftermarket and OEM. The Mark XVII's strap is rght up there with the best I've owned!


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

Dixan said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. In fact, I couldn't disagree more. I loved mine, and I thought it was very well made, with very nice graining, and an iconic shape. I thought the padding was just right in shape and thickness. Overall, I think these new straps really make the new Pilot Marks and Chronos.
> 
> Btw, FWIW, I've owned hundreds and hundreds of straps, from most manufacturers and both aftermarket and OEM. The Mark XVII's strap is rght up there with the best I've owned!


Hmm. Maybe it's just too shiny because it's brand new and it'll look better with age. I don't know.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

ghoststar said:


> Hmm. Maybe it's just too shiny because it's brand new and it'll look better with age. I don't know.


I don't feel this particular strap needs it, you could apply some SnoSeal natural beeswax to it. Doing so will make it more water resistant, and for some reason, the beeswax really softens the leather up. And it will make the strap slightly denser or heavier. In short, it kind of "luxes" it up a bit, and changes the overall feel of the strap, without damaging it. I've done this with some other straps, and it works really well. I've also used COACH leather conditioner, for a milder approach. Good luck. I wouldn't sweat it. Honestly, Richemont does a great job with their OEM IWC and JLC straps. They're always top-notch, in my book.


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

Dixan said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. In fact, I couldn't disagree more. I loved mine, and I thought it was very well made, with very nice graining, and an iconic shape. I thought the padding was just right in shape and thickness. Overall, I think these new straps really make the new Pilot Marks and Chronos.
> 
> Btw, FWIW, I've owned hundreds and hundreds of straps, from most manufacturers and both aftermarket and OEM. The Mark XVII's strap is rght up there with the best I've owned!


Plus one. You will hard pressed to find a better quality gator strap. Minus the rivets, it's almost the same strap as the Big Pilot's.


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

wicked said:


> Plus one. You will hard pressed to find a better quality gator strap. Minus the rivets, it's almost the same strap as the Big Pilot's.


I definitely like the shape and thickness of this strap. And, personally, I'm glad they didn't put the rivets on this one like the Big Pilot. I feel the rivets make the watch that much more ill-suited for formal dress (too much resembles a superfluous leather bracelet a wannabe rocker might wear). Just my opinion. I know there are many out there who completely disagree. 

So, overall I like this strap except that it looks sorta plasticky. Oh, and I hope it stops squeaking after I wear it a bit. My straps squeak whenever they rub against the lugs when I reposition the bands. It sounds like cheap shoes walking down a corridor.


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

ghoststar said:


> Oh, and I hope it stops squeaking after I wear it a bit. My straps squeak whenever they rub against the lugs when I reposition the bands. It sounds like cheap shoes walking down a corridor.


You will be pleased to hear that mine stopped squeaking after a few good wears 

I imagine yours will be the same.

Graham


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

Grahamsjz said:


> You will be pleased to hear that mine stopped squeaking after a few good wears
> 
> I imagine yours will be the same.
> 
> Graham


Awesome! Can't wait for the silence.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

I had a Mark XVII when they first came out, great watch and I thought the strap was super comfortable. I still put on a aftermarket kevlar type strap just because I love the look. If I ever buy another Mark XVII, I will buy it on the bracelet, that is a darn near perfect watch.

I think the OEM strap fits the watch perfectly, it is high quality but not worth the money IWC charges to buy another, that is why I wear aftermarket straps is the hot AZ summers.


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

I just couldn't deal with the squeaking straps any more, so I put a Cordura strap on it. While replacing the strap, I noticed that the lugs are not EXACTLY 20mm. It is more like 19.75mm, which is why it is such a tight fit for any 20mm strap, and why the OEM strap keeps squeaking. Here are some pics of the Cordura:


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice strap. Is it an IWC strap? If not, where did you get it? Would like one for one of my pilot watches. But I will probably have trouble finding a short length version. Thanks.



ghoststar said:


> I just couldn't deal with the squeaking straps any more, so I put a Cordura strap on it. While replacing the strap, I noticed that the lugs are not EXACTLY 20mm. It is more like 19.75mm, which is why it is such a tight fit for any 20mm strap, and why the OEM strap keeps squeaking. Here are some pics of the Cordura:
> 
> View attachment 1165354
> 
> ...


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

I like that strap. I have a Mark XVI on the previous generation gator strap & they wisely appeared to have made the strap thicker & more substantial.

I've gone through about 6 different aftermarket straps, as well as the OEM bracelet but still prefer the OEM gator on my IWC. For an inexpensive alternative during the summer I found a Hadley Roth sailcloth-style strap that looks great.


----------



## ghoststar (Apr 23, 2013)

dhtjr said:


> Nice strap. Is it an IWC strap? If not, where did you get it? Would like one for one of my pilot watches. But I will probably have trouble finding a short length version. Thanks.


No, it's not an IWC. It's by Hadley Roma. If you type in "20MM BLACK CORDURA" on eBay, you should be able to find these. I bought mine from seller "holbensfinewatchbands" and he shipped it out super fast. The length isn't too bad. I have a flat 6.5" wrist and it fits me OK. You can kind of see how much the excess strap wraps around in my last photo.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks very much. 6.5 here too, so your pics really help.



ghoststar said:


> No, it's not an IWC. It's by Hadley Roma. If you type in "20MM BLACK CORDURA" on eBay, you should be able to find these. I bought mine from seller "holbensfinewatchbands" and he shipped it out super fast. The length isn't too bad. I have a flat 6.5" wrist and it fits me OK. You can kind of see how much the excess strap wraps around in my last photo.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

I have my Mark XVII on the croc and absolutely love it.


----------



## Mooyizz (Jun 21, 2011)

..........I stand to be corrected, but as someone who has used IWC Alligator straps, i find them cheap, demeaning and totally useless compared to the value of the watch. this is in comparison to the Leather Straps that come with the Breitling Navitimer World.....


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Mooyizz said:


> ..........I stand to be corrected, but as someone who has used IWC Alligator straps, i find them cheap, demeaning and totally useless compared to the value of the watch. this is in comparison to the Leather Straps that come with the Breitling Navitimer World.....


Wow, demeaning? And totally useless?

I think you may have much too high of expectations? Thicker or more prominent padding does not make a strap higher quality. Also, you should compare like with like - alligator with alligator; bison leather with bison leather, and so on.


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

Mooyizz said:


> ..........I stand to be corrected, but as someone who has used IWC Alligator straps, i find them cheap, demeaning and totally useless compared to the value of the watch. this is in comparison to the Leather Straps that come with the Breitling Navitimer World.....


Troll alert!


----------



## nmartin771 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to raise old tread, but I have same dilema about quality of the OEM stripe shipped with mark XVII.
I have watch for 3 days now, beautiful watch ! Attention to details and correlation between elements on the dial are outstanding.
But leather stripe is little bit disappointing. Leather is not soft at all ( maybe it will soften from time ) it is mat finished rather than glossy or semi glossy which gives "plastic" look. Croc furrow are shallow and looks more like they printed crocko pattern. 
This is my first pilot watch, and maybe I didn't used to this king of design, I don't know ... 

Does anyone know the meaning of numbers printed on the back of bracelets ?
Mine are GTBA and A59204 ?

Thanks


----------



## unknown77 (Jun 18, 2014)

I like the alligator strap and find it comfortable.
Not top quality(JLC's is better) but fine


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Martin, I found mine took quite a bit of wearing before it really became comfortable, in fact it is an ongoing process.


----------

